

iOS first and username claiming - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2015/03/29/ios-first-and-username-claiming/

======
kolev
This is what a I commented here on the subject 3 days ago [0]:

 _Looks like a lovely app, but I wonder why did they attempt to pollute the
identity space with yet another username?! Let me give you an example of how
this can work against them, which is applicable to other startups. Let 's say,
you're an early adopter and you got a nice Twitter username. Unfortunately,
you're in the Android camp (me!). So, a new service comes up and some guy gets
lucky enough to "steal" your username. You will then feel alienated from that
service, because it doesn't solidify your identity. Same happened with Vine in
the past. What's weird as these come out of a company that has invested so
much into building a new identity as @username and now they are undermining
their investment! Same happened with Facebook. They launched Slingshot, which
invented yet another identity nomenclature. Not that I care about Slingshot,
but if I did, it would unconsciously boycott it. I'm not talking about me
personally (yeah, right!), but I'm just trying to think about possible
scenarios. A smart and not so hard to accomplish thing even for the mobile
first crowd would be to at least allow account creation on the web. How hard
could that be? This way early adopters will blame themselves, not the service,
for not being so "early" in the game. These are just some psychological
aspects I wanted to share._

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9273261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9273261)

